# Fml!!!!! House flood! (Picture added on Page 6)



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I'm at work! Wifey and Sister calls me "THE HOUSE IS FLOODING"!!!!

Unfortunately my tubing for my Eheim detached to the spray bar, the hose is kinda hooked onto the rim... so when the water returns, it's splashing half in the tank, half on my floor!

If anyone knows, I live on the third floor of my town house! I did major calculations on how much weight and how big of a tank and where to place em in my house. Unfortunately... I didn't calculate this...

My powerbar with all electrical units are flooded... all extensions cords might be fried... everything is turned off except the the main powerheads for the airpumps! No lights can be turned on as the power bar is now completed dripping water and I don't want ANY of my family members to go near it!

All I know now is the ceiling on the second floor is damp and soft!
The whole floor is flooded and soaked (third floor is the only floor with carpets)!
And almost next to no electrical components can be turned on!
OMG  I really really really wanna kill cry right now!!!

I also know there's water pouring down the stairs like a waterfall! 

I'm gonna get owned by my sister when I get home... it's her bday today... and she's moping and soaking with towels!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

oh dude that sucks. There was a store here in abbotsford, the guy took over and all the sumps started to break. one night the one take sprung a leak and he had 200gal of salt water on the floor of his shop.

I have always dreaded big tanks for this reason.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yikes! i lucked out when my tank flooded that im on the basement! if that ceiling is insulated, you may want to crack it open asap so mold doesn't grow.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh man! That sucks!!!!!! I always dread the thought of my tanks dumping on the floor as well, my tanks are on the 2nd floor.

I hope this didn't cause a ton of damage to the floor/ceiling 

Sorry to hear man. Good luck


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, that is a bad situation. I hope the damage is minimal. I had a $500 bill after a similar incident in my condo. I found out later that the manager got the bill from the restoration company and put his own markup on it before telling me how much extra I owed. 

I hope it isn't too unsafe, has the power been cut to that area, so the flooded power bars etc can be unplugged safely? 

I hope your sister isn't too upset. And I hope the live stock survives.

Steve


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay! Been called... around 2" of water is out! No cracks on tank!
I expect 2" to be rougly 2 gallons of water!
They've moved everything and are stomping on towels.. the ceiling is damp, but not dripping water! Should I still hire someone to check the ceiling? Or should i use a dehumidifier for the time being? 

Really no clue what to do?
I'm sure I need a new power bar.. and dry up the plugs!?!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh boy Jackson, that really sucks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I really have no clue!
I feel like shutting the tanks down...

it really isn't worth jeopardizing a whole house...
And i'm honestly clueless on what to do now....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> ...the ceiling is damp, but not dripping water! Should I still hire someone to check the ceiling? Or should i use a dehumidifier for the time being?


yes to both. like neven said, you need to stop mold from taking hold. it could cost you serious money down the road if you go cheap now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> yes to both. like neven said, you need to stop mold from taking hold. it could cost you serious money down the road if you go cheap now.


How much is it to hire someone to take care of it? 
Or how do I try to open it up without damagin everything!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

that was always my worst fear with my eheim was the tubing sliding off and draining the tank out. At leasst ppl were home to stop it and the hole tank didn't drain..

You could try some metal hose clamps so that it doesn't slide off again


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the reason why I prefer Rena instead of Eheim!
The spray bar is attached securely and so is the intake!
The only complaint I have about Eheim is it makes a mess when you want to go clean it, and the flimsy hose attachment fo rthe spray bar!
Not speaking for all Eheim
Just the 2215 with the standard parts...

Coworker called his parent that's been working as a realtor for years and have dealt with situations like this many times!
He told me not to worry too much but try to dry everything

2wheelsx2 has also suggested that I rip the carpets upwards and dry whatever I can!

But HOW do you move 2000lb's of fish tank!
I don't want to wreck my aquascape AGAIN, which I've already done for the last DIY jello co2 incident! And it's my sister's birthday tonite... OMG! I had a headache!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the biggest is to do as they are doing and soak as much water as possible. toss the wet towels in the dryer after wringing them out, and then soak more out. ALso every fan in the house needs to where theres wet carpet, blowing as much as possible. A rental blower fan for construction would be best.

the best way to open a cieling is to leave a couple inches from wherever theres a corner and try to keep it one piece and square, will make it much quicker to patch later. Might want to get a contractor to do that. If theres no insulation the chances of mold greatly decrease. Insulation will be guaranteed mold if it doesn't properly get airflow to dry


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Neven! You should like a contractor! I am about to hire you!

I have my 12000 BTU air conditioner going right now, not air conditioning the room, instead, I am using it as a dehumidifier right now!

Should I soak whatever i can? Throw my 3 x 4ft light above the floor and dry the crap out of it?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea anything that will help, intense light just enough to warm the surface so its warm to the touch should be fine, dont want to burn the carpet  Air flow + warmth once as much has been soaked out as possible would be ideal.

Oh and i suck at finishing, i was a drywaller for a total of 1 day before saying screw this i'm goin electrical


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Look for a handy man and in one of the Richmond newspaper ads or you can do it yourself for now. Keep in mind that it will be though to find someone over the long weekend. Maybe you may be able to contract one of the members that is a home reno experts or pro? 

Not an expert myself, but I know a plumber when I had a dripping problem and he said best and cheapest way is to open the ceiling up below as its easier\cheaper to repair.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> yea anything that will help, intense light just enough to warm the surface so its warm to the touch should be fine, dont want to burn the carpet  Air flow + warmth once as much has been soaked out as possible would be ideal.
> 
> Oh and i suck at finishing, i was a drywaller for a total of 1 day before saying screw this i'm goin electrical


Thank you! I will set my four foot light in ONCE the prongs are dried up!!! 
At least you're honest, i was about to hire you right there!



MadgicBug said:


> Look for a handy man and in one of the Richmond newspaper ads or you can do it yourself for now. Keep in mind that it will be though to find someone over the long weekend. Maybe you may be able to contract one of the members that is a home reno experts or pro?
> 
> Not an expert myself, but I know a plumber when I had a dripping problem and he said best and cheapest way is to open the ceiling up below as its easier\cheaper to repair.


Ahhh.... I think everything's started to get better!!
The ladies at home called me.. it's starting to dry up.. told me that i don't need to run and buy a dry/wet vacuum after!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've experienced a few building floods... the last one wasn't repaired right and i let the manager and regional manager know that to just caulk the leaks and call it done would cause mold to break out. on top of that the building manager told me that the regular air flow would dry out the carpets.... Anyways mold broke out everywhere and i moved out cause of it. Lost about 12 pairs of shoes, 8 board games and a ton of magazines because they molded aswell. The building manager before this one though, was crucified by the regional because he did rip open the walls and ceiling and rent out air blowers to properly address a different, similar leak (spent money oh noooo!). No mold in those area's though.

As it is, you probably wont need to rip up the carpets if you do what has been recommended, but there is one issue, the carpet under the tank... that can mold, it gets no air and likely wont dry.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> i've experienced a few building floods... the last one wasn't repaired right and i let the manager and regional manager know that to just caulk the leaks and call it done would cause mold to break out. on top of that the building manager told me that the regular air flow would dry out the carpets.... Anyways mold broke out everywhere and i moved out cause of it. Lost about 12 pairs of shoes, 8 board games and a ton of magazines because they molded aswell. The building manager before this one though, was crucified by the regional because he did rip open the walls and ceiling and rent out air blowers to properly address a different, similar leak (spent money oh noooo!). No mold in those area's though.
> 
> As it is, you probably wont need to rip up the carpets if you do what has been recommended, but there is one issue, the carpet under the tank... that can mold, it gets no air and likely wont dry.


Okay!
So two things I should definitely do!

Move the tanks for one day.. dry out everything?
Cut the ceiling soak everything out and see if there's any chemicals i can buy to stop any mold and prevention correct?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

steam clean the carpets down the road too  that'll kill anything that gets in there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay Neven!
You get the tools.. I'll meet you at my house!
You take care of the things, I'll hold on to your tools and follow you like a little minion!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the mishap. 

When I broke a 29g with almost all 29g to the floor is seconds. I almost broke out in tears - lucky it was carpet on concrete.

I had a few of those happened to my salt water when snails / air got into the siphon - tank overflowed.

I am a civil engineer and has been in construction for over 20 years already. 2 gallons of water is really nothing. Storm is right that you may get some mold. However, unless you are really concern about that, I will just let that dry. I had wet carpet and damp ceilings with my salt more than once. If you have a wet/dry, just suck out as much carpet as you could. Pull back the carpet to let it drive if you want.

I am always worried about that happening to the spray bars I used from the XP3. Guess I wil abandon that now and make sure I have the outlet long and deep enough so it won't spray up.

Does any one know how to put a water detector in that shut off the pump - a GFI power bar will trip when wet?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, terrible news. I'm glad that it turned out to be only a couple of gallons. We had about that with a toilet flood last night. 

We've had quite a few floods over the years, mostly by doing our own plumbing (badly). And once, I reseated a toilet in my brother's building and attached the bolts too tightly - the tank broke in the night and flooded the apartment below. (Yikes!)

At least with an aquarium, there's a finite volume of water.

You're lucky that the weather is warm. With only a couple of gallons, I'd recommend sopping it up with towels, as everyone else suggests. Then, just wait. If the ceiling below is drywall and goes all boggy, then it's very easy to cut out a chunk and reinstall a new piece of drywall, mud it and paint it. We just did this a couple of months ago, in fact, when our copper piping sprung some pinhole leaks in the bathroom ceiling and we didn't discover it right away.

I wouldn't worry about mould with just this amount of water. It's a one time leak, not ongoing. Most likely, the water will go to the lowest point, somewhere on the drywall, maybe near or through a light socket. It will not sit in the fiberglass insulation (if that's what you have). As long as water hasn't been sitting on your hardwood and warping it, with a one-time leak you're probably looking at replacing a piece of drywall, at worst. You may get away with just repainting that section if there's a water stain, or maybe with no damage at all.

Good luck!
Maureen


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Sorry to hear about the mishap.
> 
> When I broke a 29g with almost all 29g to the floor is seconds. I almost broke out in tears - lucky it was carpet on concrete.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! I have been waiting to hear from you all this time!!!!!!!!!!  SOOOOO GLAD YOU SPOKE!!!!
I guess one thing I'll be doing is moving the two tanks tomrorow and soaking out all the water under it! As everyone says... it won't dry... or would it?
I have a dehumidifier running with a small fan blowing and my 4 foot light shining the floor!
Do i worry?



Morainy said:


> Oh, terrible news. I'm glad that it turned out to be only a couple of gallons. We had about that with a toilet flood last night.
> 
> We've had quite a few floods over the years, mostly by doing our own plumbing (badly). And once, I reseated a toilet in my brother's building and attached the bolts too tightly - the tank broke in the night and flooded the apartment below. (Yikes!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Maureen!
It's bad... but I feel terrible to jeopardize the house when I dun own it!
But i HOPE everything's okay now! but hearing from you two... i feel better!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No worry, it will dry in a couple of days, especailly with weather like this. I had a roof leak a few years back right into my wall and then the carpet/wood floor. It dried. I am still healthy - guess time will tell 

I had more than 2 gallon salt water on my 2nd floor carpet and wood floor more than once. Still has a rusted screw in the ceiling below.

As I said, I had almost 29 gallon of water on my basement carpet about 3 months ago. Oh, I was filling my 75g rainbow and fell asleep 

I won't give up for that.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

If it is just a couple of gallons of water you probabily won't have to open the ceiling, you may get away with just repainting the ceiling if you end up with a water stain. 
If the drywall starts to hang down or you get nail pops you will probabily have to do a drywall and/or texture repair (if the ceilings are textured.)
You can detach the carpet at the wet area from the tack strip along the carpet edge and lift the carpet and blow air under it.
Use the dehumidier. 
This time of year you can open some windows to help get rid of the dehumidity in the air from the drying carpet.

The only problem you may have is that aquarium water may be classified as grey water. 

A restoration company would extract the water from the carpet and underpad.
Apply anti microbial solution to the carpet
Detach and lift the the wet carpet. 
Remove and dispose of the affected (wet) under pad.
Install air movers to blow under the carpet and across the top.
Install a dehumidifier in the room.
If the carpet doesn't delaminate or become permanently stained they would replace the under pad, rekick the carpet and clean the carpet.

They would moisture map the ceiling to see how far and where the water went.
They would give it a day to see if there is any staining or drywall damage to the ceiling.
If it is only a small amount of water and there is no insulation and vapour barrier in the ceiling it would probabily be Ok to let it dry out.
But, since it is aquarium water and maybe considered grey water the ceiling may have to be opened up and the underside of the sub floor and framing would be sprayed with anti microbial solution.

Do you own or rent?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> If it is just a couple of gallons of water you probabily won't have to open the ceiling, you may get away with just repainting the ceiling if you end up with a water stain.
> If the drywall starts to hang down or you get nail pops you will probabily have to do a drywall and/or texture repair (if the ceilings are textured.)
> You can detach the carpet at the wet area from the tack strip along the carpet edge and lift the carpet and blow air under it.
> Use the dehumidier.
> ...


I think he's staying with his sister? from what I've been reading


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the mishap....hope there's no mold....and everything dries up quick....


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

If it was on concrete and on a bottom floor I would worry about the underlay of the carpet and lift it. Given your situation, I would take the risk and run fans (you can rent them- big ones that restoration places use). It would hurt to lift a baseboard and see if you lift the carpet and take a feel. Remember, you have a airspace in the joists between floor and ceiling. Hopefully, you can just spray "KILZ" and repaint. 

Anyway..hope you get through it without it costing too much,

Hammer


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeez man that's my biggest fear. I could only imagine what your going through.
hopefully you get it straitened out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a brand new, still in box wet/dry vacuum you are most welcome to use to help clean up this mess. I bought it for just this type of emergency, considering I have over 700 gallons of fish tanks on carpeting (but at least on concrete floors on the ground floor).

Call me if you want to come by and pick it up. Just clean it before returning

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I also have a 12000 btu portable AC that's also a dehumidifier you can borrow. The more stuff you do now, the better your sister will feel that you're doing everything possible to rectify the situation (hopefully calm her down if she's really upset over this mishap).


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Fans are your friends. Get as many of them as you can, as big as you can, and have them blasting away at the floor 24/7.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Anthony. You are such a sweetheart.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I also have a 12000 btu portable AC that's also a dehumidifier you can borrow. The more stuff you do now, the better your sister will feel that you're doing everything possible to rectify the situation (hopefully calm her down if she's really upset over this mishap).


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Condolences. When my 72g broke and all of the water and sand ended up on the floor and underneath the carpets, it was truly daunting. You might have to pull up the carpets for them to dry properly. If the lining isn't allowed to dry properly, you will start getting a damp smell. I know I did.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man that sucks...A couple of gallons will be no real big deal imo. ( I have unfortunatly overfilled everyone of my tanks at one point or another ) shop vac / air circulation works wonders. You will have to get the carpet under the tank good and dry as it will mould there ( I have some tanks on planks for this reason alone ( to let air flow under tank.)
If you need a shop vac I could bring you one this morning and have a look at you if you like.( call me 778- PER -FISH ( 778-737-3474  ) 

One thing EVERY one should do is drill a hole in the intake an inch below the water surface ( heck do the outlet as well).This will prevent water syphoning out of a tank if it falls off or filter fails. Cut a piec of hose that slides up and coverd it during w/changes and your set to go.
floods are a pain ...not braggin but I know my 35 gallon picture tank frame holds 80 gallons of water.
good luck with everything and do call if you need a wet vac.more than happpy to whip it over to ya.
bill


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have a brand new, still in box wet/dry vacuum you are most welcome to use to help clean up this mess. I bought it for just this type of emergency, considering I have over 700 gallons of fish tanks on carpeting (but at least on concrete floors on the ground floor).
> 
> Call me if you want to come by and pick it up. Just clean it before returning
> 
> Anthony 604-868-5553





SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I also have a 12000 btu portable AC that's also a dehumidifier you can borrow. The more stuff you do now, the better your sister will feel that you're doing everything possible to rectify the situation (hopefully calm her down if she's really upset over this mishap).


Thank you Anthony =)
But I think it's next to dried up with paper towels... it's only a little damp now.. but I don't think the shop vacuum will do anything... maybe in the beginning it would of done wonders... but not now I bet~ THANK YOU!!!! 
And Thanks for the offer.. I also have my 12000 btu airconditioner/dehumidifier going at it 24/7 now! One thing though... is it suppose to lower my room to 21C.... cuz i'm freezing this morning!



gklaw said:


> Anthony. You are such a sweetheart.





NewGuy said:


> Condolences. When my 72g broke and all of the water and sand ended up on the floor and underneath the carpets, it was truly daunting. You might have to pull up the carpets for them to dry properly. If the lining isn't allowed to dry properly, you will start getting a damp smell. I know I did.


WOW! 72g? That seriously would suck! Any damages?



Aquaman said:


> Oh man that sucks...A couple of gallons will be no real big deal imo. ( I have unfortunatly overfilled everyone of my tanks at one point or another ) shop vac / air circulation works wonders. You will have to get the carpet under the tank good and dry as it will mould there ( I have some tanks on planks for this reason alone ( to let air flow under tank.)
> If you need a shop vac I could bring you one this morning and have a look at you if you like.( call me 778- PER -FISH ( 778-737-3474  )
> 
> One thing EVERY one should do is drill a hole in the intake an inch below the water surface ( heck do the outlet as well).This will prevent water syphoning out of a tank if it falls off or filter fails. Cut a piec of hose that slides up and coverd it during w/changes and your set to go.
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!
But shop vac might not help now... i did ALOT of drying with paper towels last nite!
Yes... it's a waste.. but rather kill a few trees than have a house collapse!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Jeez man that's my biggest fear. I could only imagine what your going through.
> hopefully you get it straitened out.


I recall reading your journal that was one of your fear... I'll post picture up tonight! GAWD!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw... if anyone's wondering what i'm doing with all the soaked plugs and everything, I'm going to put all the prongs and plugs and all eletrical equipment submerged in dry rice to soak out all the water! Lets pray it works!
And i feel sorry for my plants.... no lights for a day now... and no lights for tonite... hope they make it!
Also turned off the CO2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. Interested in knowing how that works. Would not the dry ice freezes the water and keep it in there?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmmm. Interested in knowing how that works. Would not the dry ice freezes the water and keep it in there?


Dry rice! R i C e! =) CHINESE FAVOURITE FOOD!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

can you dry the plugs with a hair dryer?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> can you dry the plugs with a hair dryer?


Unfortunately I don't want it to heat up! It was a good idea for a second! Until I recall the bowl of rice!
And all I need is to dry the plugs which one take long for the rice to do!

As for the powerbar... i was going to dry it... until Gary said if it's a cheapo one.. might as well repalce it and not waste my time or having any sparks or fire starting!

My next plan... might move all the tanks or downgrade now...
This was my fear for this whole time...!

I planned for the weight of the tanks and insured that the floor doesn't collapse.
I made sure the tanks were either resealed or brand new...
I made sure that the tank stands were flat wood on the bottom to have even weight distribution...
I checked to make sure that i placed the tanks next to the main support of the house!

What I didn't make sure is Eheim 2215 sure comes with CRAPPY HOSES! I wouldn't blame it completely on them.. cuz I could of done my part to check all the hoses... and I could of add clamps on the end like the Rena XP's!

Lesson Learnt! Hope this gives everyone a good headsup on what to look for now!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

most hair dryers have a cool setting that blows unheated air if that helps. i worry about the rice getting starchy ....then making more of a mess


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the concern!
But it's not wet.. just a little damp~


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

is your ceiling stucko ( textured plaster) or flat painted drywall? you can go to rona/ home depot etc... and look for a primer called Killz. this primer will kill mold, or the start of mold, so just get a can and roll it on the roof, or buy the rattle can version. I painted with a friend who manages a paint store and that's what he used on mildew and molded areas. it dry's white. 

just a thought.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry.

But oh well, you need some humour amidst the tragedy. I am Chinese and never heard of this use of rice.

Sears were clearing out their digital power bar for around $6. Not sure if any left or if they are doing that in Richmond.

Gordon



eternity302 said:


> Dry rice! R i C e! =) CHINESE FAVOURITE FOOD!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

rice to chinese...like duct tape to caucasians?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

i have heard of people trying to do that after dropping there cell phones in the toilet. lol my approach.. dont use cell phone while leaning over the toilet... lol very simple I think.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlid said:


> is your ceiling stucko ( textured plaster) or flat painted drywall? you can go to rona/ home depot etc... and look for a primer called Killz. this primer will kill mold, or the start of mold, so just get a can and roll it on the roof, or buy the rattle can version. I painted with a friend who manages a paint store and that's what he used on mildew and molded areas. it dry's white.
> 
> just a thought.


Either way.. should I just get it and roll it over? The ceiling dried, left a very bit of water mark and brown!



gklaw said:


> Sorry.
> 
> But oh well, you need some humour amidst the tragedy. I am Chinese and never heard of this use of rice.
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes, i do need some humour... startin to relax a little today! I was a very very long nite!

As for the powerbar.. I think they're $7 at Rona... only issue... i'm working... no chance to go pick one up! So lights out for oen more day!



onefishtwofish said:


> rice to chinese...like duct tape to caucasians?


HAHA! Hey.. rice is known to absorb water.. many people use that method after dropping their cellphoens in water~ HAHAHA!! but that's good humour!



cichlid said:


> i have heard of people trying to do that after dropping there cell phones in the toilet. lol my approach.. dont use cell phone while leaning over the toilet... lol very simple I think.


YUP! ALOT of people try that!
Anyways, i agree... dun lean when going to the washroom! I have lost several phones like that!
Now I put it on the side of the table!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

yup, It wouldn't hurt. it will stop mold esp. cuz you wont be able to see if any is goign to grow till it does. and it will get rid of that mark. 

lol same here. I figure for the time it takes me to do my thing in the washroom, I can go with out my cell LOL


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just a question why would you bother trying to soak out water from a male end cord? Just wipe it dry and it should be good. The receptacles are the only things that need to be dried out like that  if its a transformer type male end (ie big block plug) then i can understand making sure all moisture is absorbed out


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlid said:


> yup, It wouldn't hurt. it will stop mold esp. cuz you wont be able to see if any is goign to grow till it does. and it will get rid of that mark.
> 
> lol same here. I figure for the time it takes me to do my thing in the washroom, I can go with out my cell LOL


LOL! I know! I lost quite a few phones!

I think I won't tear apart my floor at the moment!
Forgot that one of our relatives does hardwood flooring.. they did it for all our floors except my room!
I'm considering calling him to change everything to hardwood and get any mold cleared! at least this woudl make the floors somewhat water proof the nxt time it happens!

Suggestions?



neven said:


> just a question why would you bother trying to soak out water from a male end cord? Just wipe it dry and it should be good. The receptacles are the only things that need to be dried out like that  if its a transformer type male end (ie big block plug) then i can understand making sure all moisture is absorbed out


Ahhhh... No clue! I told you guys before.. i'm the least techy guy... and i like to be safe than sorry!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Remember that once wood get water stained, it is close to impossible to get them out. If you use the cheap particle board type. They will get ruined by water.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya for sure. what i meant was, because sheet rock is dry, it will soak up water. so the dry wall will dry again, but in between the paint and the sheet rock mold can grow. and esp. if you are going to redo the floors, then you will want to re prime the roof too. Paint is your choice, but rolling the ceiling with killz would be good enough.


----------



## 3284sharon (May 23, 2010)

*Flooding*

I recently had the same experience, i won't go into what happened right now,but after being away for two days i came home to 35 gallons of water on my carpets. Get a really powerful shop vac and put the fans on, i think you can rent the big fans, it took 3 to 4 days for my place to dry out. I live with a person with mold allergies...so far so good.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlid said:


> ya for sure. what i meant was, because sheet rock is dry, it will soak up water. so the dry wall will dry again, but in between the paint and the sheet rock mold can grow. and esp. if you are going to redo the floors, then you will want to re prime the roof too. Paint is your choice, but rolling the ceiling with killz would be good enough.


Ahhh.. that's good to know! I never knew!
But Yup... i think im in consideration of new floors!
I live on the third floor on my townhouse.. and that's the only floor that didn't get hardwood... i wuz lazy.. i wuz even offered to get it done by my parents... but i said "nnaaahh... carpets warm in the winter"! Now... my decision is to change it.. at least a bit of water proofing!



3284sharon said:


> I recently had the same experience, i won't go into what happened right now,but after being away for two days i came home to 35 gallons of water on my carpets. Get a really powerful shop vac and put the fans on, i think you can rent the big fans, it took 3 to 4 days for my place to dry out. I live with a person with mold allergies...so far so good.


35 gallons? 
But using a wet vac ain't gonna do anything.. it's already half done.. i doubt I can even vac anything up!
I'm going to go home tonite to finish the job..

i can tell you.. i'm stressed outta my mind at the moment


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Putting hardwood or laminate flooring under a tank will just lead to a more expensive repair if the tank ever floods again. 
Carpet stands up to water alot better than hardwood or laminate.
Carpet can be dried out and cleaned.
Laminate cups and falls apart and hardwood cups and needs to be replaced or refinished. 
Hardwood rarely goes back to the way it was.
The most common restoration job the company I work for gets is replacing laminate flooring and refinishing or replacing hardwood.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!! Another professional to hear from!

After some good soaking again.. well... not much left of it!
And some good lighting hitting the floor.. it's all dried up!

One BIG downside guys... I have the stingray stand... but I can't close the door.. i look at the bottom... the piece of wood puffed up by about 2-3mm.... what to do what to do?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a picture to show you guy swhat happen!


----------

